# Moving to Phuket - schools & rentals



## darwinite1

Hi everyone,

We're moving to Phuket and wondering if anyone has any advice on the British International School. Would love some first hand experience and to know basically if it's a good school or not. Also wondering if anyone has any advice on nice family oriented areas to live in (preferably close to the beach). Finally, does anyone have any advice on car ownership - is it just as easy and more economical to catch cabs everywhere? Is it expensive to own a car in Thailand? We have a baby so I thought we might need to look inot buying a car so we can ensure he's in a car seat.

thanks!


----------



## Zark

The British International School (BIS), unfortunately, is right in the middle and east of the island, so not very close to any of the beach communities. I'll not comment on the quality of the school as I know only second hand stuff.

The transportation system on Phuket is quite poor - you WILL need your own transportation. 

Buying a new car is a reasonable deal here - nothing special. Used cars, for some reason, tend to be expensive - they don't depreciate much. People will tell you to buy your car in Bangkok and save a lot of money - but for me that wasn't true - I was living in Bangkok and shopping there for a car for six months before I found what I wanted for a roughly equal price - on the island. 

Running costs are low as the annual vehicle tax is quite low compared to many Western countries and even compared to Korea and Japan. Insurance is about half of what I would pay in my home country and repairs, even at the dealers (the best place to get service here) are dirt cheap. I have a newish Toyota - about B2000 for the 10,000km service sometimes a bit more. I had the brakes all around redone and rebuilt on my older Mazda pickup - they worked ALL day on it, AND also replaced the outside left and right mirrors - all for B1600! I asked them to double check, I thought maybe they had forgotten something . . .

There are about nine major beaches along the west coast of the island - you'll need to say where you will work before people can recommend any area. The island is roughly the size of Singapore and you don't want to have to drive from one end to the other to get to work. Some of the beach areas are too far away from BIS for an easy daily commute.

I get the feeling you have never been to Phuket before? (the question about taxis reveals that) While I LOVE the island and intend to live the rest of my life here, I wouldn't recommend that you move your family anywhere in the world without first visiting the place. Or I am hoping at least that you have some experience in Thailand - that would help you understand what living here is/can be like.

Phuket is/can be a truly delightful place to be if you purposely avoid the whining expats who complain constantly. Avoid them just as you would in any other country.


----------



## SteinKR

Hi there

One of my close friends had her daughter (on your age) at BCIS and they were very satisfied with the school and educational program.

Regarding the good housing alternatives near the beach, I can give you first hand advice and assistance. I am working for a relocation company doing both removals and house hunting in the major cities in Thailand.

Would appreciate if you could drop me an email on "stein (at) united-relo . com" with more details regarding your requirements (villa/apartment, budget) and I would then be able suggest more exact alternatives for you. There are many big expat areas in Phuket as well as many beach areas. I presume you would prefer to stay away from the main tourist areas??


I would definately recommend you to rent/buy a car as there is no real taxi service like in Bangkok down there. Taxis in Phuket is mainly these small cars where you have to sit in the back and normally they charge tourist prices..... Get yourself a car no matter what!! Make sure you have an international driving lisence to avoid troubble with the police etc.

Please drop me an email on the above address and I will provide more exact information accordingly.

Stein


----------



## Zark

SteinKR said:


> Make sure you have an international driving lisence to avoid troubble with the police etc.


Be sure you get a THAI driver's license. Your international license (IDL) is only valid for about 90 days - after which your insurance company COULD (they don't always but they CAN if they want) invalidate your coverage, just when you need it the most.

Yeah yeah, there are many expats here who don't bother to get the REQUIRED local driver's license - but they are the ones who yell the loudest when it becomes a problem for them.

Sorry, just my opinion. It's not that hard to get the local license. If you bring your VALID and CURRENT home-country license and a valid and current IDL - you need only take a couple perception tests and you are set for the one-year license. At the end of one year, you trade it in for a five-year license - no tests at all for the five year.

If you are going to live overseas and be a responsible person - do it right.


----------



## SteinKR

Zark said:


> Be sure you get a THAI driver's license. Your international license (IDL) is only valid for about 90 days - after which your insurance company COULD (they don't always but they CAN if they want) invalidate your coverage, just when you need it the most.
> 
> Yeah yeah, there are many expats here who don't bother to get the REQUIRED local driver's license - but they are the ones who yell the loudest when it becomes a problem for them.
> 
> Sorry, just my opinion. It's not that hard to get the local license. If you bring your VALID and CURRENT home-country license and a valid and current IDL - you need only take a couple perception tests and you are set for the one-year license. At the end of one year, you trade it in for a five-year license - no tests at all for the five year.
> 
> If you are going to live overseas and be a responsible person - do it right.


Hi there Zark;

Yes, you're right. It should be a local license.

It is infact very easy to get it if you have a valid one from your home country. I remember I did it some time ago, and it took me less than one hour and cost something like 2-300 Baht.

Definately worth to do so in order to avoid any situation in case something should happen. 

Stein


----------



## applephuketmovers

*Reply from movers company in Phuket*

Yes, British Shool (BIS) previously Dulwich Int'l, many kids of farang learn here, it's okay.




darwinite1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're moving to Phuket and wondering if anyone has any advice on the British International School. Would love some first hand experience and to know basically if it's a good school or not. Also wondering if anyone has any advice on nice family oriented areas to live in (preferably close to the beach). Finally, does anyone have any advice on car ownership - is it just as easy and more economical to catch cabs everywhere? Is it expensive to own a car in Thailand? We have a baby so I thought we might need to look inot buying a car so we can ensure he's in a car seat.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## synthia

Unfortunately, most corporate moves are moves to meet the company's needs, not the employees, so visits to see if you'll like it are usually not possible. Usually the job is described and discussed, and you take it or leave it. And in some companies, you don't have much choice. The general rule is that you get to turn down one internal opportunity per career.


----------



## darwinite1

Zark said:


> The British International School (BIS), unfortunately, is right in the middle and east of the island, so not very close to any of the beach communities. I'll not comment on the quality of the school as I know only second hand stuff.
> 
> The transportation system on Phuket is quite poor - you WILL need your own transportation.
> 
> Buying a new car is a reasonable deal here - nothing special. Used cars, for some reason, tend to be expensive - they don't depreciate much. People will tell you to buy your car in Bangkok and save a lot of money - but for me that wasn't true - I was living in Bangkok and shopping there for a car for six months before I found what I wanted for a roughly equal price - on the island.
> 
> Running costs are low as the annual vehicle tax is quite low compared to many Western countries and even compared to Korea and Japan. Insurance is about half of what I would pay in my home country and repairs, even at the dealers (the best place to get service here) are dirt cheap. I have a newish Toyota - about B2000 for the 10,000km service sometimes a bit more. I had the brakes all around redone and rebuilt on my older Mazda pickup - they worked ALL day on it, AND also replaced the outside left and right mirrors - all for B1600! I asked them to double check, I thought maybe they had forgotten something . . .
> 
> There are about nine major beaches along the west coast of the island - you'll need to say where you will work before people can recommend any area. The island is roughly the size of Singapore and you don't want to have to drive from one end to the other to get to work. Some of the beach areas are too far away from BIS for an easy daily commute.
> 
> I get the feeling you have never been to Phuket before? (the question about taxis reveals that) While I LOVE the island and intend to live the rest of my life here, I wouldn't recommend that you move your family anywhere in the world without first visiting the place. Or I am hoping at least that you have some experience in Thailand - that would help you understand what living here is/can be like.
> 
> Phuket is/can be a truly delightful place to be if you purposely avoid the whining expats who complain constantly. Avoid them just as you would in any other country.


Hi Zark,

Sorry for the delay in responding. 

Thanks for all your info - it's greatly appreciated. Although I've only visited there, I do have experience with moving to reasonably inhospitable places and know that no matter how bad it may seem, you can get through it - having said that, I don't see Phuket as 'inhospitable', so I'm making an assumption that although there may be some drawbacks or difficulties, it will be nothing that won't be overcome with time and some patience  I hope that makes sense. In the end (as we're planning to stay for some time) I have no doubt that we will grow to love our new lives there and I think it will be a really wonderful experience for us all, especially the children.

Thanks for the info on the car situation. We've heard more about this through friends and now know that we'll have to purchase when we get there. It's good to know that they're reasonably inexpensive to buy and run.

I appreciate your comments about expats and do hope I don't turn into the type you're referring to  However, as my husband will be working away from home for significant periods of time, I like the idea of living in an area with other expats for obvious reason and for the kids. I've heard that Rawai is a nice place to live - any thoughts? Do you think it would be too far for our daughter to commute each day to BIS? As I won't be working, it doesn't matter where we live, just as long as it's a nice community - any ideas would be wecomed.

I'll look forward to hearing more from you if you get time Zark.

cheers!


----------



## darwinite1

SteinKR said:


> Hi there
> 
> One of my close friends had her daughter (on your age) at BCIS and they were very satisfied with the school and educational program.
> 
> Regarding the good housing alternatives near the beach, I can give you first hand advice and assistance. I am working for a relocation company doing both removals and house hunting in the major cities in Thailand.
> 
> Would appreciate if you could drop me an email on "stein (at) united-relo . com" with more details regarding your requirements (villa/apartment, budget) and I would then be able suggest more exact alternatives for you. There are many big expat areas in Phuket as well as many beach areas. I presume you would prefer to stay away from the main tourist areas??
> 
> 
> I would definately recommend you to rent/buy a car as there is no real taxi service like in Bangkok down there. Taxis in Phuket is mainly these small cars where you have to sit in the back and normally they charge tourist prices..... Get yourself a car no matter what!! Make sure you have an international driving lisence to avoid troubble with the police etc.
> 
> Please drop me an email on the above address and I will provide more exact information accordingly.
> 
> Stein


Hi Stein,

Thanks for the useful info and for your email. I will certainly get in touch. You're correct in that we'd prefer not to be in the middle of the tourist areas, but would prefer a nice family area near the beach somewhere.

I'm please to hear that your friends are happy with the school there.

Thanks again for the info and I'll be in touch via email.

cheers!


----------



## darwinite1

Zark said:


> Be sure you get a THAI driver's license. Your international license (IDL) is only valid for about 90 days - after which your insurance company COULD (they don't always but they CAN if they want) invalidate your coverage, just when you need it the most.
> 
> Yeah yeah, there are many expats here who don't bother to get the REQUIRED local driver's license - but they are the ones who yell the loudest when it becomes a problem for them.
> 
> Sorry, just my opinion. It's not that hard to get the local license. If you bring your VALID and CURRENT home-country license and a valid and current IDL - you need only take a couple perception tests and you are set for the one-year license. At the end of one year, you trade it in for a five-year license - no tests at all for the five year.
> 
> If you are going to live overseas and be a responsible person - do it right.


Hi Zark,

Thanks again for the valuable info. I agree about the licence issue.

cheers!


----------



## darwinite1

SteinKR said:


> Hi there Zark;
> 
> Yes, you're right. It should be a local license.
> 
> It is infact very easy to get it if you have a valid one from your home country. I remember I did it some time ago, and it took me less than one hour and cost something like 2-300 Baht.
> 
> Definately worth to do so in order to avoid any situation in case something should happen.
> 
> Stein


thanks Stein


----------



## darwinite1

synthia said:


> Unfortunately, most corporate moves are moves to meet the company's needs, not the employees, so visits to see if you'll like it are usually not possible. Usually the job is described and discussed, and you take it or leave it. And in some companies, you don't have much choice. The general rule is that you get to turn down one internal opportunity per career.


Thanks Synthia


----------



## linda1

*phuket*



darwinite1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're moving to Phuket and wondering if anyone has any advice on the British International School. Would love some first hand experience and to know basically if it's a good school or not. Also wondering if anyone has any advice on nice family oriented areas to live in (preferably close to the beach). Finally, does anyone have any advice on car ownership - is it just as easy and more economical to catch cabs everywhere? Is it expensive to own a car in Thailand? We have a baby so I thought we might need to look inot buying a car so we can ensure he's in a car seat.
> 
> thanks!


Hello darwinite1,

We are also moving to Phuket and I also wondering about the British International School. It´s the most important for me. Do you have any information???? Is the admition easy for primary school???


----------



## darwinite1

linda1 said:


> Hello darwinite1,
> 
> We are also moving to Phuket and I also wondering about the British International School. It´s the most important for me. Do you have any information???? Is the admition easy for primary school???


Hi Linda,

The only info I have is from the school website at this stage:

BCIS: Admissions


It looks to be pretty comprehensive. Through the forum and from word of mouth, I've heard it's ok, but can't tell you much more than that. Our daughter is going into high school so can't comment on the Primary School.

Will let you know if I hear any more on it though.


----------



## lutanhk

SteinKR said:


> Hi there Zark;
> 
> Yes, you're right. It should be a local license.
> 
> It is infact very easy to get it if you have a valid one from your home country. I remember I did it some time ago, and it took me less than one hour and cost something like 2-300 Baht.
> 
> Definately worth to do so in order to avoid any situation in case something should happen.
> 
> Stein


Dear Stein, saw your info reg. the driv. lic. 
can yo please tell me whether they take your original license or you get to keep it?

Many thanks,
LT


----------



## SteinKR

lutanhk said:


> Dear Stein, saw your info reg. the driv. lic.
> can yo please tell me whether they take your original license or you get to keep it?
> 
> Many thanks,
> LT




Hi there LT

No, they do not take your original license. They need to see it and probably copy it for their records. 

The best is if you have a international license from your home country.

They might also ask you to take a basic test though.


SteinKR


----------



## lutanhk

*thanks for the fast info*



SteinKR said:


> Hi there LT
> 
> No, they do not take your original license. They need to see it and probably copy it for their records.
> 
> The best is if you have a international license from your home country.
> 
> They might also ask you to take a basic test though.
> 
> 
> SteinKR


HI Stein,
Thanks for the info.

I don't know whether you moved to Phuket and brought your own stuff to the island but in case you did, Do you maybe know a good, reliable moving company (especially a company that has good connections with customs and knows how to deal with TM)
In about 3 months I will move a lot of my furniture and stuff from Hong Kong to Phuket

thanks again and cheers
LT


----------



## lutanhk

*hi there, we just checked out some schools*



darwinite1 said:


> Hi Zark,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding.
> 
> Thanks for all your info - it's greatly appreciated. Although I've only visited there, I do have experience with moving to reasonably inhospitable places and know that no matter how bad it may seem, you can get through it - having said that, I don't see Phuket as 'inhospitable', so I'm making an assumption that although there may be some drawbacks or difficulties, it will be nothing that won't be overcome with time and some patience  I hope that makes sense. In the end (as we're planning to stay for some time) I have no doubt that we will grow to love our new lives there and I think it will be a really wonderful experience for us all, especially the children.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the car situation. We've heard more about this through friends and now know that we'll have to purchase when we get there. It's good to know that they're reasonably inexpensive to buy and run.
> 
> I appreciate your comments about expats and do hope I don't turn into the type you're referring to  However, as my husband will be working away from home for significant periods of time, I like the idea of living in an area with other expats for obvious reason and for the kids. I've heard that Rawai is a nice place to live - any thoughts? Do you think it would be too far for our daughter to commute each day to BIS? As I won't be working, it doesn't matter where we live, just as long as it's a nice community - any ideas would be welcomed.
> 
> I'll look forward to hearing more from you if you get time Zark.
> 
> cheers!


Hi There,
We just checked out some schools and decided to put our girls in the PIA. A small school (they just started) with a nice approach on education, we checked out the BIS as well but preferred the PIA. Cost wise it's roughly the same (also very high) but point of view educational approach we thought they were very different. 
Just wanted to let you know there was an alternative.

Cheers,
LT


----------



## expat1999

*Standard of International Schools in Phuket*



darwinite1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're moving to Phuket and wondering if anyone has any advice on the British International School. Would love some first hand experience and to know basically if it's a good school or not. Also wondering if anyone has any advice on nice family oriented areas to live in (preferably close to the beach). Finally, does anyone have any advice on car ownership - is it just as easy and more economical to catch cabs everywhere? Is it expensive to own a car in Thailand? We have a baby so I thought we might need to look inot buying a car so we can ensure he's in a car seat.
> 
> thanks!


Hi,
I have seen that you were trying to get more information about the British International School BIS and the Phuket International Academy PIA. We can tell you from our own experience that school here on the island still need a lot of improvement. Promises are made, but managers (headmasters) master to mange the school below a level of international standards. Compared to international school fees those two mentioned schools are far too high put on relation to what you get. Both schools are now applying for the IB. From my experience with both school, I can say that the promises and the vision behind the PIA are tremendous, but sadly have not been achieved yet. The owner has got a very good vision about how school should be, there is a great master plan, but the reality so far teaches us differently as there is no transparency at all. The BIS is probably good to start with as they have got already set programs and materials, although the classes are crowded and some children seem to be bullied. There is a new PTA in place and the heads are at least open to comments. It really depends on the child as individual to give you the right advise. We for our part are looking for international schools in some other countries now.
There is another international school on the horizon I have heard, planning to open in 2010 with an elementary school and middle and senior school. It will be near the BIS. 
The kindergarten is already open and located at the Boat Lagoon (fabulous place to live, but not nearby the beach). 

The concept again looks good, but ..... probably it is better to wait another year or two or to lower the expectations of good, qualified education.


----------



## linda1

*international school*

hello darwinite1,

After one year......have you decide for the school???? I have to decide yet.


Hi everyone,

We're moving to Phuket and wondering if anyone has any advice on the British International School. Would love some first hand experience and to know basically if it's a good school or not. Also wondering if anyone has any advice on nice family oriented areas to live in (preferably close to the beach). Finally, does anyone have any advice on car ownership - is it just as easy and more economical to catch cabs everywhere? Is it expensive to own a car in Thailand? We have a baby so I thought we might need to look inot buying a car so we can ensure he's in a car seat.

thanks![/QUOTE]


----------

